# My Recent Haul



## dustywoman (Oct 10, 2006)

This weekend, I was fortunate enough to attend a private sale held by some collectors who were moving and were selling their entire collection of approx. 750 orchids; mostly species. I emailed ahead and asked whether they had any Paphs and Phrags, and was told that they did have some: "mostly seedlings." Needless to say, I was there before the greenhouse doors opened. 

It was like a dream come true. And if this was what they considered to be 'seedlings,' I was flabbagasted. 

Here's the 'list.'

Paph dianthum (huge) $20
Phrag caudatum (huge) $10
Phrag wallisii (two very large ones) $5 & $10
Paph tigrinum $20
Paph rothschildianum 'Noyo x Eureka' $20
Paph stonei $10
Phrag sargentianum $10
Paph unknown $10
Phrag lindleyanum $10
Phrag besseae $5
Paph philippinense (laevigatum) 7 growth $10
Paph philippinense (roebellini) 7 growth $10
Paph callosum 4 growth $10
Paph bullenianum (amablia) 9 growth $20
Eneycla fragrans - free
unknown orchid - free

Needless, despite that I am much poorer now, I am still in a state of shock and euphoria. I probably had my buying spree for the year. Now the only problem will be _where to put them_!!! I still feel like I'm dreaming and haven't woken up yet.

Here's some (not very good) photos:






The entire bunch






left to right: Paphs stonei, tigrinum, rothschildianum






left to right: Paph dianthum, Phrag caudatum, Phrag wallisii

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## paphjoint (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm sooo jealous - no - what an excellent opportunity !!!! excellent!!


----------



## cdub (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow I'd say you did real nice on that haul! I'll take $10 paphs any day!


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 10, 2006)

very nice buys and prices


----------



## gore42 (Oct 10, 2006)

WOW! Very impressive buys! And I'm assuming those prices are in Canadian dollars? Wow.

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, Susan, you cleaned up!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2006)

Goood deal! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 10, 2006)

Great looking plants!


----------



## bench72 (Oct 10, 2006)

awesome haul!!! You have done very well with the choice and value!

I'm totally green with envy!!! Can't wait to see the two philippinense in bloom!!!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 10, 2006)

Got any pics of the unknown orchid?
Incredible haul!!

Jon
________
Buy Vapor Tower


----------



## Heather (Oct 10, 2006)

Ya know, Susan, you can always let us New Englander's know of these sales....oke:


----------



## Greenpaph (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice haul Susan!

These were announced by the Mass Orchid Society and the NH Orchid Society! LOL Heather


----------



## Marco (Oct 10, 2006)

That is one totally sweet haul!! Great prices on the 5+ growths especially :clap:


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2006)

Greenpaph said:


> Nice haul Susan!
> 
> These were announced by the Mass Orchid Society and the NH Orchid Society! LOL Heather




Yeah well, someone hasn't been able to make meetings cause she's been working and moving.


----------



## dustywoman (Oct 11, 2006)

Heather, the sale was in Maine, so it would have been a distance for you. I did let Peter (greenpaph) know, but he couldn't make it. 

I will post a photo of the unknown paph, as it is a nice large healthy one.

I'm debating whether to take them out of their clay pots, as I'm used to clear pots. Also, many of the Paph pots had hooks on them as they were grown hanging on the walls. The plants are so well taken care of and so healthy, I just might leave them alone as they seem so happy. It was interesting to see how they grew their Phrags; especially the besseaes. It was like they created a mini environment for them. (They had lots of growing room) The besseaes were in these huge pots with a resevoir of water under the pots. Then there was the growing medium on top and lots of moss. Since I already have a few besseaes, I opted to buy one of the less expensive pots. Now, I'm kicking myself, as they had a pot of the yellow ones for $25. <groan>

Their Masdevelia (excuse my spelling - I know it's wrong) collection was to die for. But I didn't get any, as I cannot grow them and did not want to harm any of those beautifully grown plants. 

I'm still having dreams about the sale! Can't wait to see these in bloom.


----------



## dustywoman (Oct 17, 2006)

*Just My Thought. Thank You for Posting IT.*

I look for lights along the path

Any thing involved with Paphs in NY is of interest to me
Although I live in Maine
I can still drive and buy incredible plants
and to eventually do something 

Somehow
I would like to see these
Old ancient ordhid species saved


----------



## Gideon (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice plants...excellent prices


----------

